# What's The Year Of This Schwinn??



## Bikermaniac (Mar 9, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=391399954733


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2016)

I believe that's TJ's pet project that he has been working on ever since I got into this hobby. Serial is stated as *D56423*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 9, 2016)

Name a year.... its got parts from a few of em.... 40 frame.. tank 39 style, springer 41 style, sprocket is postwar. ... drums are late 40s style but probably postwar as well. Rims are wrong (murray I think).. paint job is horrible and not remotely close to being correct. It's a hodgepodge of parts... front fender isn't even right for that light.... late 40 and up brake handles. .. def don't think that saddle was used that late ... hypothetical,  let's just say that it's a 39 ... drums wrong, levers wrong, fenders wrong, springer wrong, sprocket wrong, saddle wrong, rims wrong.... like I said. ...hodgepodge of many years. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 9, 2016)

The rack top may be postwar. ...hard to tell in picks. Here is a late 38 1939 motorbike og condition for you to compare 




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 10, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Name a year.... its got parts from a few of em.... 40 frame.. tank 39 style, springer 41 style, sprocket is postwar. ... drums are late 40s style but probably postwar as well. Rims are wrong (murray I think).. paint job is horrible and not remotely close to being correct. It's a hodgepodge of parts... front fender isn't even right for that light.... late 40 and up brake handles. .. don't think that saddle was used that late ... hypothetical,  let's just say that it's a 39 ... drums wrong, levers wrong, fenders wrong, springer wrong, sprocket wrong, saddle wrong, rims wrong.... like I said. ...hodgepodge of many years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Great pile of parts for other bikes!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 10, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Great pile of parts for other bikes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



A true candidate for being parted out

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 10, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Name a year.... hypothetical,  let's just say that it's a 39 ... drums wrong, levers wrong, fenders wrong, springer wrong, sprocket wrong, saddle wrong, rims wrong.... like I said. ...hodgepodge of many years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Maybe with bikes like this, and in this case, it's safer to say it's '_like_' 2010 built. And in the traditional modern way of building cheap bikes, who other than a china cheapie would paint a frame without undercoating or prep so, it would not start rusting 24 hours later:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 10, 2016)

You could turn it into a dual drum 1940 BA107 if you wanted to throw some money into a pit.....sell off tank, saddle, sprocket, front fender and light. But Good luck finding the correct 1940 lighted fender and a prewar tank for it.  You could probably get away with that springer on a 40... see em on the later 1940 dx a lot. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 10, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Maybe with bikes like this, and in this case, it's safer to say it's '_like_' 2010 built. And in the traditional modern way of building cheap bikes, who other than a china cheapie would paint a frame without undercoating or prep so, it would not start rusting 24 hours later:



I wonder how much "cad" is actually rattle can cad on this. I got burnt one time on a bike the guy said the braces had been redone only to find a spot he missed spray painting and there was some over spray under the fenders...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 10, 2016)

Not to nit pick.  ..but the oblong hole on the rear drum strap should go on the other side. ..makes it easier to get the screw through...[emoji41] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 10, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Not to nit pick.  ..but the oblong hole on the rear drum strap should go on the other side. ..makes it easier to get the screw through...[emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



WOW   Ya all got good eyes  Must admit   I dont know much about the different mixed parts on this pre  war   post war Schwinn  And if I did  I  would call my buddy Bob  and he would say the same as ya all    Wow   If you are gonna CAD IN A CAN   at least finish what ya started  The rear drop  out  adjusters   Oh yeah   dont forget the backside of the fender supports  you can see the back side by the way And the poor pork chop looks half cooked in CAD  At any rate   The seller  is selling a Skil Saw  swap the blade    and away you go  part it out   Thanks again for pointing these minor things out to me  I live and learn everyday And as far as the seller   Im not here to offend you  GOOD LUCK ON THIS SALE   All the best to to ya all RUDY CONTRATTI FAIRFAX CA


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah I noticed that most of the CAD was silver paint, but since I'm not expert on Schwinns I can't recognize the parts on this bike and that's why I asked. Thanks yall for the info.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 10, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Yeah I noticed that most of the CAD was silver paint, but since I'm not expert on Schwinns I can't recognize the parts on this bike and that's why I asked. Thanks yall for the info.



That's why we are here

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Mar 10, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I believe that's TJ's pet project that he has been working on ever since I got into this hobby. Serial is stated as *D56423*



'52 frame?  All I can say on this fraud is CAVEAT EMPTOR......this bike listing is fraudulent and should be reported....I can't believe TJ is that stupid!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2016)

Intense One said:


> '52 frame?




Nah, see pasted picture of the BB serial number above.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 10, 2016)

What does the serial number come out to be?  D56423   And axel tensioners!  Scary! Fraud!


GTs58 said:


> Nah, see pasted picture of the BB serial number above.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 10, 2016)

Funny business it is collecting bikes. I mean if ya run around, pretty up an old bike, play show and tell amongst the masses, you'll get plenty peps hooping and hollering "What a nice bike", and "good job". Yet, dar ya stick it up for sale, and all the good guys vanish, out comes from the shadows, previously quiet as to not disturb and whamo!, 'the jig is up!', Ur screwed. [grin]

It is a pretty bike now,  regardless of wrong paint scheme/decorations and parts. It's still pretty and surely the owner spent some cash along with blood, sweat and tears. I can understand for this, why the owner wishes to capitalize on his hard work.

Unfortunately though, the old adage; 'If it's worth doing then, do It right' comes along and bites, when your market is too soft to pull it off, no doubt, gets us all at some point.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 10, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Funny business it is collecting bikes. I mean if ya run around, pretty up an old bike, play show and tell amongst the masses, you'll get plenty peps hooping and hollering "What a nice bike", and "good job". Yet, dar ya stick it up for sale, and all the good guys vanish, out comes from the shadows, previously quiet as to not disturb and whamo!, 'the jig is up!', Ur screwed. [grin]
> 
> It is a pretty bike now,  regardless of wrong paint scheme/decorations and parts. It's still pretty and surely the owner spent some cash along with blood, sweat and tears. I can understand for this, why the owner wishes to capitalize on his hard work.
> 
> Unfortunately though, the old adage; 'If it's worth doing then, do It right' comes along and bites, when your market is too soft to pull it off, no doubt, gets us all at some point.



As I said before....caveat emptor.......and I'd rather be windsurfing or better yet, mountain biking!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 10, 2016)

Intense One said:


> '52 frame?  All I can say on this fraud is CAVEAT EMPTOR......this bike listing is fraudulent and should be reported....I can't believe TJ is that stupid!



52 serials have 6 numbers...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 11, 2016)

Intense One said:


> '52 frame?  All I can say on this fraud is CAVEAT EMPTOR......this bike listing is fraudulent and should be reported....I can't believe TJ is that stupid!



I don't think TJ is the stupid one here. Frame looks like a 39 to me.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 11, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I don't think TJ is the stupid one here. Frame looks like a 39 to me.





Ya know what continues to astound me? I see this scheme pretty frequently, repainted bikes, mostly on the Phantoms.

How in the heck could peps spend all the time and money, or rattle cans and get the tube points so wrong.. as in this one, if it's a 39, on the down tube, they are positioned half cracked, or quarter. Plus peps seem to like stretching those out further than Schwinn did.  Art verses repaint.

It's a pretty simple or, moreover, common pattern and while Schwinn may have slight changes through the years, it's a little tough getting it perfect but, certain 'artists' likes to exaggerate it.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 11, 2016)

just commenting on the year not the paint


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 11, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> just commenting on the year not the paint





Whelp, that's the deal here man. Collector's like it right otherwise, mixing up paint details and exaggerating em, stands out like a sore thumb. And ya don't need to be a purest because, if ya collect eventually you're gonna get flagged on it, on resale or show and tell.. 

TJ has created a decent looking Nostalgic bike, and for the money, it appears, his buyer has to be interested in nostalgia verses collectible. Otherwise show and tell in the collection realm, ain't gonna be as sweet as the buyer may consider.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Whelp, that's the deal here man. Collector's like it right otherwise, mixing up paint details and exaggerating em, stands out like a sore thumb. And ya don't need to be a purest because, if ya collect eventually you're gonna get flagged on it, on resale or show and tell..
> 
> TJ has created a decent looking Nostalgic bike, and for the money, it appears, his buyer has to be interested in nostalgia verses collectible. Otherwise show and tell in the collection realm, ain't gonna be as sweet as the buyer may consider.





Dunno, most people seem to be perfectly happy with shiny. Forget about what it's made of, what's under it, or what's in it...mesh and lights


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 11, 2016)

Parts alone are worth way more than the price of admission.


----------



## spoker (Mar 11, 2016)

bike looks nice but bikes for $2800.00 sell to a pretty limited crowd,if at all


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I don't think TJ is the stupid one here. Frame looks like a 39 to me.



??? Regardless if it's 39 or 40 frame, (still think it's a 40) it's still a conglomeration of parts from various years...  his ebay description kinda hints to him trying to pass it of as vintage og.... I've heard tale of TJ... I would never buy anything from him ever...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2016)

spoker said:


> bike looks nice but bikes for $2800.00 sell to a pretty limited crowd,if at all



If it was an og 1939 motorbike deluxe you would have no problem selling it for that price... add a grand and some change for a reasonable retail value if it was.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 11, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> ??? Regardless if it's 39 or 40 frame, (still think it's a 40) it's still a conglomeration of parts from various years...  his ebay description kinda hints to him trying to pass it of as vintage og.... I've heard tale of TJ... I would never buy anything from him ever...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Just saying it's not a 1952. I don't know him. Not sticking up for him.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 12, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I don't think TJ is the stupid one here. Frame looks like a 39 to me.



Whoa!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 17, 2016)

Someone really liked it and forked out the $2800. :eek:


----------

